# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Oral turinabol Balkan or Kalpa?

## Sergino

hi there
it's better Oral turinabol Kalpa pharmaceutical or Balkan Pharma?
which is real gear? thank you very much
sorry if i wrote in wrong section
cya

----------


## DanB

i have used kalpa and its fine

never used balkan tbol but have used their var and felt it was underdosed so based on that i would not use them again

shit all these kalpa questions im prob starting to sound like a rep for them (im not) lol

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^^I agree. Balkan is shlt, especially their ancillaries which in my experience are completely bunk. Everything I've used from Kalpa (currently npp and tbol) is legit.

----------


## Sergino

thanks a lot
ok, i will take and oral t from kalpa. What about testo p from kalpa? better than geneza?
cheers

----------


## Buster Brown

The Kalpa tes P is good stuff and I have some of there oral T-bol ( for the future). I have only used the brown bottles and I had a little PIP the first time around and then it subsided. I have heard that the new clear vials are supposed to be a little different in that there is no PIP, who knows. I can't comment on Geneza.

----------


## Sergino

ok perfect
the kalpa test i'll buy it's multidose, 10ml.
Must i assume oral T 2 time a day? or only 1 assunction? it's why it has only 16 hour life

----------


## njs

Balkan never seems any good got stuff awhile back and it was junk. Tried the dbol a few years later and it was really under dose but die work just had to double up. Dont think i would bother with balkan again.

----------


## DanB

> Balkan never seems any good got stuff awhile back and it was junk. Tried the dbol a few years later and it was really under dose but die work just had to double up. Dont think i would bother with balkan again.


I never heard anything good about them from any experiemced users and all their products i used were underdosed

Wouldnt use them again and never recommend them to anybody, over priced aswell

----------

